
EU Commission to staff: Switch to Signal messaging app - Tomte
https://www.politico.eu/article/eu-commission-to-staff-switch-to-signal-messaging-app/
======
Tomte
Unfortunately, the IT department of the European Parliament has forbidden
Signal Desktop and recommends WhatsApp.

